# Do You smoke?



## nintendofreak (Jun 4, 2007)

Another random survey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Out of boredom!  Lets see how ya GBAtempers live yer life!!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 4, 2007)

It makes your breath smell really nasty and clogs up your lungs.
No thanks.

- Sam


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 4, 2007)

I like the smell of cigs, and people have asked me for cigarettes before, but I'm not going to start because I know that I won't be able to stop.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I hate smoke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to hate going into pubs and you would stink of smoke and you would be gasping for air. No offence to smokers but im glad the ban was put in place


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I hate smoke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed.

Not to mention 'em killing us all with their passive smoking!

Interesting Fact: Did you know that Ciggarettes contain Benzene? For those of you who don't know, its a very dangerous chemical that's usually handled with reinforced rubber gloves and isolated inside Screened and protective box.


----------



## Issac (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't smoke.
I will never smoke.
Though, I want to get addicted, to show everyone how easy it would be to stop.
(I don't believe in addictiveness)


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't smoke, and neither should you.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 4, 2007)

My grandfather died because of his addiction to smoking. He spent the last 2 years of his life in a nursing home with the entire left side of his body paralysed. The day he died he coughed up so much tar.

Don't smoke.


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I don't smoke.
> I will never smoke.
> Though, I want to get addicted, to show everyone how easy it would be to stop.
> (I don't believe in addictiveness)



It's not a question of believing in it or not, it's the NICOTINE that gets you addicted. With enormous will power it is possible to give up (I had a hell of a time but I did eventually help my friend give it up) but I wouldn't think of it in terms of something you could 'just switch off' there are very few, if any, people who are able to do that after becoming properly addicted.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 4, 2007)

medical fact nicotine is more addictive than heroin.
i used to smoke many years ago and just gave it up simple as that.


----------



## Azimuth (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> medical fact nicotine is more addictive than heroin.
> i used to smoke many years ago and just gave it up simple as that.



and its more poisonous then arsenic


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 4, 2007)

I've never understood why people smoke, other things that are 'bad for you' and addictive (from alcohol all the way up to crack) at least offer some sort of temporary positive, what do you gain from smoking?




QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I don't smoke.
> I will never smoke.
> Though, I want to get addicted, to show everyone how easy it would be to stop.
> (I don't believe in addictiveness)


It's not like stupid people who say their addicted to games or chocolate or some other shit, it contains addictive substances, namely: nicotine, that your brain adjusts to and tells your body that it needs. That's why people are ill when they detox, their brain is like "What the fuck, why aren't you giving me this chemical I need to survive?" Maybe that's a bit of a giant over-simplification, but you get the idea.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I've never understood why people smoke, other things that are 'bad for you' and addictive (from alcohol all the way up to crack) at least offer some sort of temporary positive, what do you gain from smoking?



As I already said, I don't smoke and neither should you, but smoking does provide a period of increased bloodflow which warms the body and provides something of a relaxation euphoria.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 4, 2007)

ah bowser coming from someone who used to smoke i can tell you that there is an initial buzz when you first start smoking and a feeling of lightheadedness.


----------



## lagman (Jun 4, 2007)

Why smoke when you can bite your nails?


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 4, 2007)

I started smoking benson & hedges when I was about 10yrs old and quit when I was 17. Took me over a year and 3 attempts.

Stinkin' habit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't smoke.
> ...



*@bowser128* Actually, chocolate and games can be addictive. Anything that gives your brain a "kick" (chemical or otherwise) can become addictive if used in excess.

*@Issac* Why not try smack? Its supposed to be really good


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jun 4, 2007)

Cigars and Cigarettes. So many memories. No more.


----------



## cornaljoe (Jun 4, 2007)

No smoking here.  Don't see why people do it, it kills if you haven't heard.  BTW don't click on that.


----------



## scognito (Jun 4, 2007)

No, and never will.
Fuck smoke.
Surprised from poll result though.


----------



## Issac (Jun 4, 2007)

well, i KNOW nicotine is "addictive".
though, I've also heard alcohol get's you drunk... which hasnt happened to me (like it has to my friends)

also, Though it's addictive, nicotine, how hard is it to say: "No, i won't pick that shit up".. and if theres any cigs left, just burn them or throw them.

Willpower ftw!


----------



## nintendofreak (Jun 4, 2007)

I dont smoke. Im a avid bike person, and i know i'd kill my performance and stuff. Plus i dont want to die, ive got better things to waste my money on, like novelty keychains and unneccessary gadgets like metal detectors and such


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 4, 2007)

Nope, never wanted to. Don't see the point really. Though I don't mind if other people smoke around me, it's up to them what they do.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> though, I've also heard alcohol get's you drunk... which hasnt happened to me (like it has to my friends)


you're going wrong somewhere.


----------



## nintendofreak (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Nope, never wanted to. Don't see the point really. Though I don't mind if other people smoke around me, it's up to them what they do.



Yup! I could care less if other ppl smoke (well its bad for their health, they know that but if they wanna F it up, thats their problem!) But i dont stand around while they're smoking. I dont wanna die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And i dont think any current smokers have responded...  Please do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We promise not to ravenously attack you, and that all remarks will be supportive


----------



## amptor (Jun 4, 2007)

it's too much of a risk and stinks real bad, worse than farts... so no thanx.  but there are people who can live a full life and smoke every day..


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 4, 2007)

I smoke in the weekends when I go out, not during the week.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> also, Though it's addictive, nicotine, how hard is it to say: "No, i won't pick that shit up".. and if theres any cigs left, just burn them or throw them.



Everyone I know who smokes started smoking between the ages of 9 and 14. Peer pressure's a bitch!


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 4, 2007)

Never smoked and i don't think i'll start.
I don't understand why i have to kill myself slowly, if i want to suicide i can jump from the roof.


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> well, i KNOW nicotine is "addictive".
> though, I've also heard alcohol get's you drunk... which hasnt happened to me (like it has to my friends)
> 
> also, Though it's addictive, nicotine, how hard is it to say: "No, i won't pick that shit up".. and if theres any cigs left, just burn them or throw them.
> ...


_Mild_ endorphin releases aren't addictive.


----------



## sekhu (Jun 4, 2007)

smoked for over ten years or therabouts, but then earlier in the year decided to quit. pretty easy to do so if you want to. never understood the addiction part of it


----------



## Orc (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll probably quit smoking if/when I get pregnant. Anything for the baby.


----------



## sirAnger (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't. Never started, and I'm damn glad I didn't.


----------



## nintendofreak (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I'll probably quit smoking if/when I get pregnant. Anything for the baby.



But we'll miss you too much Orc


----------



## xabier (Jun 4, 2007)

Nah, I don't like its smell, it kills you and It doesn't give you any pleasure, it is expensive(not as expensive as it should here in Spain) and you disturb the people around you.

I have smoked some cohiba cigars, but those are at a different level, and I don't plan smoking one of these more than twice a year


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I'll probably quit smoking if/when I get pregnant. Anything for the baby.



Orcs smell anyway, and they're more likely to die from pitchfork than from cancer.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> _Mild_ endorphin releases aren't addictive.



But, excessive and prolonged exposure to mild endorphin releases...?

Recent research at New York University suggests there is a genetic reason why some people crave sugary foods.

The study was based on two strains of mice, selectively bred according to whether the parents preferred sweetened or unsweetened water. The team located the gene that was different in the two groups of mice and then searched for similar genetic sequences in humans.


----------



## crafton48 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I don't smoke.
> I will never smoke.
> Though, I want to get addicted, to show everyone how easy it would be to stop.
> (I don't believe in addictiveness)



why not try crack, see what happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but seriously, if people wanna smoke it's their right to put whatever they want in their bodies.
The public bans on smoking I think it's complete nonsense it should be upto the owner of a pub/bar or whatever to allow smoking or not.
If you don't like smoking in a certain place don't go there, you can't just tell people that they can't do something just because you don't like it.


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jun 4, 2007)

i hate smoke and i hope everyone to die who does smoke in public places ... especially at bus stops
they are hurting MY BODY after all


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> i hate smoke and i hope everyone to die who does smoke in public places



Nice.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I like the smell of cigs, and people have asked me for cigarettes before, but I'm not going to start because I know that I won't be able to stop.



i smoked for like 9 months, it wasn't hard to quit but its different for different people


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 4, 2007)

I smoke...the only hard bit about quitting isnt the addiction its the habit. I've quit before but fk...Its so hard not to smoke whilst drinking a cold pint. I also had fuck all to do on my breaks at work!


----------



## crafton48 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> i hate smoke and i hope everyone to die who does smoke in public places ... especially at bus stops
> they are hurting MY BODY after all



yeah cause the world revolves around you.


----------



## m|kk| (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't smoke; never will, and am never going to...

But my mom was just diagnosed with Stage IV lung cancer, and she smoked a pack per day x 40 years... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I know everyone has to die from something, but I can definitely say smoking will have killed my mom....  :'(


----------



## djgarf (Jun 4, 2007)

i hardly used to smoke cigarettes at all until i gave up smoking hash lol
now i smoke 25-30 a day


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 4, 2007)

sorry to hear that m|kk| 

Luckily, kids today are better educated when it comes to the dangers of smoking. My gran's generation were oblivious!

According to her, there was no such thing as cancer when she started smoking. She was convinced it was these new "filter things" that caused it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ignorance is bliss, eh?


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Jun 4, 2007)

Thats very sad m|kk| stage IV is agressive.

To answer the question nope i don't smoke and never will. 

My reasons-
Look at any medical study and you find smoking increases your mortality and morbdity. This dosen't apply just for lung cancer which is commonly associated smoking damages all your blood vessles. As a result you become more prone to unwanted clot (thrombus) formation so people also suffer from earlier heart attacks and strokes if cancer fails to get them early.

At least our generation all know that it kills you, so can make an informed decision about weather they wish to die early or not. Sadly many previous generations did not have this information.


----------



## Strider (Jun 4, 2007)

Never smoked, never will. I wouldn't do that to my health, and annoy and damage everyone around me.


----------



## Issac (Jun 4, 2007)

well... I'm not slow, and I won't say yas to that Bowser. But Cigarettes... the addictiveness in that is to me, bullshit...

as for the alcohol, No i dont mean such silly things. I mean: going to the pub or at parties. One time, at a graduation dinner thingy, I drank as much as my friends, all went together, drank the exact same drinks... they got wasted. I stood there like "wtf?". didn't feel a thing. the day after, they all had hangovers... and i didn't feel a thing.

The same goes for coffee.... "oh nooo, I can't sleep if I drink coffee at 8 pm..."
hell... I drink coffee, energy drinks and what ever... no effects on me.

I even tried it with anti depressives or.. what ever they are called..
I was, not alright.. my friend wasn't either.. so her mom gave us pills.

my friend took half a pill.. got reaaaaally happy, almost high. i took a half.. nothing, took a whole, nothing... took 2... nothing.... My guess is: Placebo...

anyway... I don't believe in addictiveness (sure, heavy drugs.. I believe that fucks up) nor all these effects things have on people...


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jun 4, 2007)

Just because you don't have an addiction doesn't mean it's not real isaac.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2007)

If you've gotten the impression that smoking is cool, it may be because smoking is portrayed that way in cigarette advertising. People are idiots, plain and simple. THINK!!!!!!!!!

Edit: If you believe in God then you are hurting God.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 4, 2007)

Some people just don't have the will to quit I guess. I can quit smoking right now, no problem, but why should I stop if I like it?

@Issac, have you never even been tipsy of drinking? Damn, going out must suck if everybody's drunk and you're not :\


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2007)

I tried smoking and I was a bit "Ok people like this do they" then left it.


----------



## yus786 (Jun 4, 2007)

i smoke sheesha but thats all, i dont think its as harmful as cigarettes if not anything at all.

regards

yus786


----------



## DS64 (Jun 4, 2007)

After watching my dad die from it I quit, so no.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Some people just don't have the will to quit I guess. I can quit smoking right now, no problem, but why should I stop if I like it?



Yes but I had smoked for 6 years and I have the will to quit and I did! I haven't smoked for 8 years now, I think. Yes, you can do it! There is no excuse!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I can quit smoking right now, no problem, but why should I stop if I like it?


Why do you like it? I ask people this question and they usually don't give a decent answer. Is there actually a decent answer? If so, please share it with me

- Sam


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Jun 4, 2007)

I think you tried to cover it but drugs like Diamorphine are addictive no matter what you do even people who have non addictive personalities and plenty of willpower. If you withdraw the drug too rapidly patients will get very sick from withdrawl so you have to careflly taper the dose.

(Diamorphine is of course used illegally......people call it heroin)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I can quit smoking right now, no problem, but why should I stop if I like it?



Be warn - dont cry in the hospital if you have a cancer or something. It will be your own fault!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 4, 2007)

LOL...just look at the pic in my profile


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can quit smoking right now, no problem, but why should I stop if I like it?
> ...


For some people it actually works like coffee making them more awake and aware, others get a great feeling from the the nicotine going straight to their brain. Puts them in a good mood and the nicotine makes their brain think its a reward. Its all scientifically proven and has something to do with nicotine helping to release dophamines (or whatever they're called).

Of course 20 years down the line they're coughing up gunk but meh thats their choice.


----------



## crafton48 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> well... I'm not slow, and I won't say yas to that Bowser. But Cigarettes... the addictiveness in that is to me, bullshit...
> 
> as for the alcohol, No i dont mean such silly things. I mean: going to the pub or at parties. One time, at a graduation dinner thingy, I drank as much as my friends, all went together, drank the exact same drinks... they got wasted. I stood there like "wtf?". didn't feel a thing. the day after, they all had hangovers... and i didn't feel a thing.



you've probaly just got a really high natural tolerance to alcohol. How much did you drink and what did you drink? try hitting the spirits or stronger ale or ciders.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can quit smoking right now, no problem, but why should I stop if I like it?
> ...



I get this feeling in my lungs when I inhale which feels good and it tastes good. Smoking combined with drinking (Belgian) beer is even better, that's why I only smoke when I go out in the weekends.

And yeah, if I die of cancer then I have nobody to blame but myself, I'm not really thinking about that now...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> well... I'm not slow, and I won't say yas to that Bowser. But Cigarettes... the addictiveness in that is to me, bullshit...
> 
> as for the alcohol, No i dont mean such silly things. I mean: going to the pub or at parties. One time, at a graduation dinner thingy, I drank as much as my friends, all went together, drank the exact same drinks... they got wasted. I stood there like "wtf?". didn't feel a thing. the day after, they all had hangovers... and i didn't feel a thing.
> 
> ...


Kinda the same now, never really got that much effect off drugs apart from a magic mushroom were I tried to climb into my VCR. As for coffee, energy drinks, PEP pills no effect what so ever which was annoying as I use to work nighs. Used to get really pissed on alcohol (never liked beer though) but now I get a little tipsy and thats it (even the harder stuff). Can't say I ever got hooked or anything even though I did have a time where I thought life was a big shit hole and I had nothing to do.

Tetris though...thats another matter.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> For some people it actually works like coffee making them more awake and aware, others get a great feeling from the the nicotine going straight to their brain. Puts them in a good mood and the nicotine makes their brain think its a reward. Its all scientifically proven and has something to do with nicotine helping to release dophamines (or whatever they're called).


Meh. They don't teach us these things at school...

- Sam


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> also, Though it's addictive, nicotine, how hard is it to say: "No, i won't pick that shit up".. and if theres any cigs left, just burn them or throw them.



Trust me that is a total and absolute underestimation, I know how hard it was for my friend, but severe pressure from me and family got him to quit. Perhaps with things like video games/chocolate whatever, it might seem easy to quit, but when a chemical like nicotine is actively pumped to your brain its not easy. I've never met anyone who just managed to 'stop'.

Also, just for the record, I'm not a busybody who trys to convince everyone to stop smoking, most of my friends still do (among other things) its just he asked me to help him quit.

Anyway, haven't they developed some wonderdrug now that supposedly lets you quit almost instantaneously?

*Edit:* Yeah found it, not quite instantaneous but a double success rate seems good.


----------



## pasc (Jun 4, 2007)

WTF ? NO ! Just cause 5~6 People out of my class smoke  (and even more drink) thats not a reason to smoke or drink for ME !

BTW: Xeijin: I know somone who stopped smoking after something happened, my mum ! She stopped right away when she knew she got me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , thats a reason to stop though, or ?


----------



## Entwinedwithsick (Jun 4, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dopamine

It explains the process..I learned a bit about this in a Psychology class as it was related to depression, theres many different neurotransmitters that have different effects on your brain and body.  Its pretty interesting.  Anyone in a lower level Psych class in College should be taught this, and if you're not in college study about it now and get ahead of everyone else  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smoker..on and off.  I'm trying to quit for good but life gets too stressful.  I'll stop smoking for a while but then be at the bar, next thing I know I'm bumming one cause honestly nothing goes together like a beer and a cigarette.  I'm young, I'm 24..I'll quit for good sooner or later.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 4, 2007)

hell no


----------



## Flozem (Jun 4, 2007)

Only when I'm drunk - and then only one sigar...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> And yeah, if I die of cancer then I have nobody to blame but myself, I'm not really thinking about that now...



I respect you but why live if you die of cancer or something like that ? You do not care about your life ? GEEZ, you are silly! Life as a gift from God and you are hurting him! That's stupid.


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> BTW: Xeijin: I know somone who stopped smoking after something happened, my mum ! She stopped right away when she knew she got meÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the right kind of pressure can help alot, my friend was under pressure from his family to quit, especially his mum. That probably contributed alot to it. I've heard apart from the nicotine, the other thing is Psychological, i.e. the habitual/ritualistic thing with smoking that alot of people don't like getting out of.

I think what Issac meant that he could just decide one day not to smoke anymore and that'd be the end of it.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 4, 2007)

I learned this from health class: a smoke has 4000 chemicals in it. 
In other words. Smoke = poison


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(RockmanForte @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I respect you but why live if you die of cancer or something like that ? You do not care about your life ? GEEZ, you are silly! Life as a gift from God and you are hurting him! That's stupid.



Everyone does what he/she wants with his/her life. I work during the week and I relax in the weekend.
And when I relax I like to do whatever I want, no matter what problems might rise up and affect my health later on in life.
Also, my parents smoke and most of my friends do, so if I smoke or not, I'll still inhale the smoke wherever I go.

I'm still young and I don't think about dying yet, live now, worry later.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, suit yourself. Worry later ? That is exactly the way you will waste your life!  Well, enjoy while you can. *GEEZ!*

EDIT: I feel sorry for you.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 4, 2007)

Well I skydive, drive motorcycles naked at speeds of over 150mph, wrestle alligators, set my self on fire, get shot out of cannons, eat a dozen eggs for breakfast, am always around "something" that can give me cancer from the celly on my ear 24-7 to the huge as monitors in front of me, and while I live a drug free life these days...I'm also involved in one more dangerous act activity...I have a feeling I'll be going splat on the pavement way before my lungs give out from the cigar a day I smoke.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(RockmanForte @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Ok, suit yourself. Worry later ? That is exactly the way you will waste your life!Â Well, enjoy while you can. *GEEZ!*
> 
> EDIT: I feel sorry for you.


Smoking is wasting my life? wow...


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeijin @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Y've heard apart from the nicotine, the other thing is Psychological, i.e. the habitual/ritualistic thing with smoking that alot of people don't like getting out of.



QFT

One of the hardest things to get used to was having a pint in one hand and nothing in the other. My arm felt weird, stranded and awkward. Playing pool without a ciggie was just as bad, so was playing street fighter in the arcade.


----------



## Entwinedwithsick (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RockmanForte @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, suit yourself. Worry later ? That is exactly the way you will waste your life!Â Well, enjoy while you can. *GEEZ!*
> ...




Many nonsmokers are judgemental.  They feel superior to smokers since they don't smoke.  

Enjoy your soda, red meat and whatever else you eat that'll contribute to your demise.  Let the smokers be, we know its bad for us.  No need to act all high and mighty.


----------



## nintendofreak (Jun 4, 2007)

Now now lets not let this get out of hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We know that smoking kills people, and all t he bad stuff, but the bottom line is that  everyone can do as they wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (as long as others are not hurt/affected by it!!)


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(crafton48 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't smoke.
> ...



yeah but people are blowing thier smoke everywhere and even little kids are getting the nasty stuff in thier lungs. I dont see why smoking was allowed in buildings before anyway.


----------



## takeshi10123 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> I hate smoke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am glad of the ban of smoking in pubs and other places


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Entwinedwithsickness @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Enjoy your soda, red meat and whatever else you eat that'll contribute to your demise.Â Let the smokers be, we know its bad for us.Â No need to act all high and mighty.



Thanks, you've written what I wanted to write.

and RockmanForte, I don't have a reason to quit right now, ofcourse when I grow up I'll quit, because I don't want
to force my second hand smoke to my children and stuff. It's hard for me to exactly write down what I mean, but
I'm young and enjoying life, I don't have much responsibilities at the moment and I want to enjoy that feeling for
at least another 3 years.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 4, 2007)

Maybe all the banning will make people turn to snuff for their nicotine fix?


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 4, 2007)

You guys all need to chill out and watch bill hicks.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 4, 2007)

What's with the ban threats? We are just arguing... not calling names or anything.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Entwinedwithsickness @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy your soda, red meat and whatever else you eat that'll contribute to your demise.Â Let the smokers be, we know its bad for us.Â No need to act all high and mighty.
> ...



I really don't know why people are so down on smoking.  People can do what they want to their own bodies.  Smokers and non-smokers both know that smoking is bad for you.  And if you're a random person on an internet forum, I don't really care what you do to your own body.  I do, however, have several family members including my parents who smoke and who I harass incessantly because I don't want them to die any earlier than necessary.

And when was the last time that somebody *really* was forced to choke down some second hand smoke?  It's been years since I've been in a situation where I couldn't make the choice to get away from somebody's smoking, and that was when I was a server in a restaurant.


----------



## crafton48 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(crafton48 @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Issac @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> ...



If you don't like it take the kids to a place which is smoke free, you can't just walk into a pub and shout "hey everybody whose smoking stop it I don't wanna get sick because of your smoke". It's upto the parents to be responsable for their kids.

edit: personally I think the government shouldn't have the power to be able to ban smoking in pubs, I mean where does it end?
of course they'll never ban smoking completely as they get allot of money from taxing it.


----------



## theorgan (Jun 4, 2007)

people smoke. live with it you babies.


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> What's with the ban threats? We are just arguing... not calling names or anything.



I think he was referring to the recent legislation in Britain which bans smoking in any public places.

As others have said, smokers are aware of the risks (British fag packets have huge frickin warnings on them for pete's sake) so at the end of the day it's a choice that they're free to make.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I dont really understand why people where allowed to smoke in public places. Theres loads of comments about go somewhere else yes you could do that however why should other people have to get smoke in thier lungs because people want to smoke. Its like everyones to suffer because someone wants to have a cigarette. Fair enough if you like some sort of a drug that doesn't harm the others around you but it has been proven 2nd hand smoke is very dangerous to people. this is a very edgy subject to talk about :'( i guess its just one of they things people disagree on all the time.


----------



## bobrules (Jun 4, 2007)

Non smokers are not better, they are just MORE HEALTHY.


----------



## crafton48 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Non smokers are not better, they are just MORE HEALTHY.
> 
> 
> yeah that's bullshit, you can be a non-smoker and just eat nothing but cake all day and never exercise, gross generalization
> ...



because we live in a free country & it's their right too. Who are we too tell other people what they can and can't do, it's just something that we have to tolerate.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(crafton48 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> If you don't like it take the kids to a place which is smoke free


Kids have the right to go where they want without having to breath in harmful chemicals. If your habit has negative effects on someone's health then you should have the decency to move on. If you don't like it, quit


----------



## crafton48 (Jun 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(crafton48 @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't like it take the kids to a place which is smoke free
> > Kids have the right to go where they want without having to breath in harmful chemicals. If your habit has negative effects on someone's health then you should have the decency to move on. If you don't like it, quit



that's a very naive look on the world.


----------



## superrob (Jun 4, 2007)

Smoking is dirty.
I dont want to cut my life and my money on a so stupid thing.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well if i take a ghetto blaster and walk around blasting music out of it. If someone doesnt like it they can move to somewhere else so they dont hear my music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you get my point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 People shouldn't have to move because i want to blast my music down thier ear.


----------



## wepoo (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm really glad that in Australia it's becoming illegal to smoke in pubs/restaurants/vicinity of buildings.

I went out last week and spent only 15mins out the front of a pub where 3-4 people were smoking. I had to wash the jacket I was wearing because their stench was so soaked into it (that was after trying to just air it out for a few days).

It's really just a flithy habit and other people shouldn't have to put up with it. I'm sure if while I was having a beer a smoker wouldn't like me to be spitting it all over them as I drink.


----------



## crafton48 (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Well if i take a ghetto blaster and walk around blasting music out of it. If someone doesnt like it they can move to somewhere else so they dont hear my music
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok but where does it end, If I didn't like the way someone looked could I tell them to get out of my sight?


----------



## Hitto (Jun 5, 2007)

I smoke. Tobacco, and "not tobacco".

Legalize "it" and I'll quit tobacco in a heartbeat, though.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well thats just a diffrent story. Someone whos ugly isnt going to affect your health in any way if you look at them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless they have a really high case of fuglyness.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(crafton48 @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(crafton48 @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> ...



Everyone has the right to choose what chemicals/drugs they want to put into their own body.. .What is naive is assuming you have the right to tell _someone else_ what chemicals they should consume... This is the case with smoking. Would you go around forcing people to smoke your cannabis? Would you ever slip someone a sedative they hadn't asked for? Would you give someone acid without their consent?... That is the problem with smoking.

Calling the desire to avoid having your children inhale noxious and toxic chemicals "naive" is extremely naive indeed. If you are referring to the statement that you should quit a habit if it has negative consequences for others then let me know next time you open your door to invite in a junky...


----------



## fischju_original (Jun 5, 2007)

46% of people who TRY to quit smoking can't. Am I the only one who sees something wrong with that? The companies that make tobacco products control almost half of the people who start their products. And then they charge outrageous amounts of cash for them. Cigarettes should have a warning "There is about a 1:1 chance that you will be paying us for the rest of your life, while your lungs slowly deteriorate."


----------



## lagman (Jun 5, 2007)

Canadian cigarettes boxes are great:











Too bad the 3rd image is so small.

EDIT: HERE THEY ARE

EDT 2: Higher Resolution


----------



## crafton48 (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Well thats just a diffrent story. Someone whos ugly isnt going to affect your health in any way if you look at them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What i'm saying is you can't just enforce your will on someone just because it makes you feel uncomfortable, they have the right to do what they do.


----------



## mitch707 (Jun 5, 2007)

smoking sucks but weed is pretty fun


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Well thats just a diffrent story. Someone whos ugly isnt going to affect your health in any way if you look at them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loled.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 5, 2007)

it isn't because its uncomfortable its just the fact people die from passive smoking. Some of the laws are stupid over here listen to this one. If you call a plumber you cant smoke in your own house 2 hours before he comes isnt that rule stupid


----------



## crafton48 (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> it isn't because its uncomfortable its just the fact people die from passive smoking.



Well that's simple just avoid people smoking.


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 5, 2007)

My favourite is the one that says "Smoking may reduce the blood flow and cause impotence" I've actually seen someone cringe in a shop when they bought a packet with that on.


*@crafton48:* thegame07 made a good point, and 2cb2ct7 explained it beyond any shadow of a doubt, you aren't making a sensible argument.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(crafton48 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(crafton48 @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> ...



I'm just saying that is how it should be. When I smoked I would always put some distance between my cigarette and any kids in the vicinity (bus stop, pub, highstreet, wherever).

One of the funniest things I ever saw was when I was sitting at a bus station, along with a guy and his son, and this other guy swaggers over, sits down next to me and lights up. When the first guy asked him politely if he wouldn't mind moving (his son was about 5-7 yrs old) the guy with the ciggie said he could "smoke wherever he fuc*ing wants to!". I suppose he had a point, he did have that right, but he finished smoking his cigarette while unconscious on the bus station floor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (true story)


----------



## crafton48 (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(crafton48 @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> ...



i'm gonna sum up cause i'm gonna goto bed, the only point i'm trying to make is that smoking is legal, and people should have the right to smoke it where ever they are allowed, and if they are allowed to smoke in a certain area, they shouldn't be forced to stop just because it makes you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Entwinedwithsickness @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(RockmanForte @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> ...




You forgot something. If you believe in God... That's between you and God. Be warn: You have got against God for you shall not take God’s name in vain. God can forgive us and grant us the gift of everlasting life if we change our way. 

I guess I shouldn't be too surprised because the things you might have forgotten about the wick system: Job days and Noah days. Do not laugh for it was in the days of Noah and days of Job, so shall it be also in the days of the Son of Man. Be prepare! 

Therefore I take it that when I tell you why I am not a Christian I have to tell you two different things: God does exist and The war of Armageddon will happen. The world has gone bad so I do believe in God. 

I feel sorry for you guys, really.


----------



## Rayder (Jun 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, yes, I smoke.  Wish I didn't, but trying to quit is rough.  I end up pacing back and forth through the house, get very short-tempered and anxiety goes through the roof.

Yes, it's a very disgusting habit.  I hate it and I've been trying to find a way to quit that works for me.  I don't get into nicotine gum or patches.....that would just be trading one addiction for another.

Here's the website to check out that I was given by some doctors once:
Facts about quitting smoking.

Long story short, it takes 15 years to fully recover from the effects of smoking.  If I quit today, I'd be 54 before I'd be truly free of the issues surrounding smoking.

Hmm...I'm on my last pack right now.....do I try to quit AGAIN or do I try to endure the hell I'll go through by trying to quit?  I never made it past a week before.

I did manage to quit drinking about 10 years ago.....well, I don't drink every day like I used to....maybe once or twice a month, and I never get totally plastered like I used to.  So that's something, I guess.


----------



## Hitto (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(2cb2ct7 @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(crafton48 @ Jun 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> ...



I think he was referring to the fact that most participants on this forum live in highly industrial nations where CO2-based pollution kills far more than nicotine-related pollution.
Keep using the cigarette as a scapegoat if you want, but don't forget to take out the SUV to bring little timmy to his soccer practice.

Disclaimer : I didn't advocate blowing your smoke in a kid's face.


----------



## jono_ (Jun 5, 2007)

cant think why anyone would.


----------



## OSW (Jun 5, 2007)

My thoughts:

I don't hate anyone because they smoke, in fact some of the people i respect smoke. Although i do dislike many smokers, it is those who have attitude problems 

My number one concern of smoking is health damage.
I severely dislike inhaling second hand smoke. In fact i hold my breath for as long as possible when around people smoking to protect myself.
Health is a major part of living a good life. Even if you don't feel particularly bad as a result of smoking in the future, i'm sure you would feel much better if you had never smoked.
Excluding addiction, I cannot understand why anyone would want to compromise their optimum body condition to inhale smoke.

When people justify smoking by suggesting that even though it decreases their life and health it improves the way they feel, I reject them. 
A temporary relief is no way to lead a good life. What advantages are there to smoking? NONE.

If you justify smoking with "because i feel like it", you are stupid or addicted.



QUOTE(Entwinedwithsickness @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> Many nonsmokers are judgemental.  They feel superior to smokers since they don't smoke.



In a way i do feel superior.
Those who reject smoking have a stronger beneficial mindset for all of life.
i feel that willpower is an essential part to being a good human.

If people around you encourage you to smoke, you are hanging around the wrong people; the weaklings of society.
By accepting this pressure and smoking for the first time you have already determined yourself as a weak person.

People who "want" to stop but feel they can't because of the addiction, I challenge you to discover your innate reasoning. It is all in the mind.
You are no different to the Obese people in the world who find excuses for not exercising and eating healthily.
You are no different to the people who can't fight for or accept their life and escape through suicide.
You are no different to the martyr's for religion and other symbols who are to cowardly too think for themsleves.

The willpower to quit isn't neccessarily the ability to go cold turkey without help.
Seeking out others for help and advice requires willpower.
Discarding pressure requires willpower.
Fighting with yourself requires willpower

When you quit you do not only leave behind the smoke, you leave behind a whole worthless mindset.

I hope at least some day, whether it bee soon or not, that the smokers here free themselves.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2007)

I think OSW and I share a fairly similar mindset although maybe not quite as polar, my view on this is much like my view on religion:
It is nonsense/pointless but as long as keep me out of it (do not try to interest me or try to get laws that concern me changed) whatever gets you through life.

As for peer pressure, only once did someone try it (as in a back me into corner attempt) and I warn you all: teeth shaped indentations take a while to leave your elbow, not sure about adult teeth regrowth though.

Apologies for forgetting the name but someone mentioned high price, I think you find that is tax:
http://www.the-tma.org.uk/page.aspx?page_id=43


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> As for peer pressure, only once did someone try it (as in a back me into corner attempt) and I warn you all: teeth shaped indentations take a while to leave your elbow, not sure about adult teeth regrowth though.








Unfortunately peer pressure is most influential among adolescents. That's when most people in my region start smoking and thats why ciggies need banning completely.

We should let the existing smokers continue to suck death though (they are addicts after all)


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(crafton48 @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't like it take the kids to a place which is smoke free
> > Kids have the right to go where they want without having to breath in harmful chemicals. If your habit has negative effects on someone's health then you should have the decency to move on. If you don't like it, quit


Yea....bring your kids into the bar where they can kill their liver....but at least their lungs are okay....


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(crafton48 @ Jun 4 2007 said:
> ...


I'm talking about UK pubs (meals, lounges, lemonade for kids etc) not your yankee-doodle saloons with poker and spittoons


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> I'm talking about UK pubs (meals, lounges, lemonade for kids etc) not your yankee-doodle saloons with poker and spittoons








  now that was just art.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 5, 2007)

My full view on smoking.
The fact that smoking can cause a higher risk of getting cancer is bad, but the main reasons I could never do it are
a) It costs far too much
b) It makes your breath stink
c) It makes your teeth turn yellow
There are more reasons that, but those are the main ones.
Smokers can live for just as long as normal people, bear that in mind. A smoker could live far longer than a non-smoker just because he/she does, there's no real reason.

- Sam


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 5, 2007)

Nop, I don't Smoke but I Scorpion.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 5, 2007)

Do I smoke? Well not cigarettes.


----------



## Calogero91 (Jun 5, 2007)

only the good stuff


----------



## bobrules (Jun 5, 2007)

Smoking = higher risk of cancer
cancer= bad
higher risk of cancer= bad
Smoking=bad


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, I've tried few times but it always tasted bad. Also tried it when drunk, I believe it tasted worse (and after smoke drink was far worse)

I make too superior cocktails, ruining such work with crappy cigarette is not tolerated.

It's pretty easy to get a hold of marijuana but I've never tried it. Looks like it'll taste the same as cigarette so why bother.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> Well, I've tried few times but it always tasted bad. Also tried it when drunk, I believe it tasted worse (and after smoke drink was far worse)
> 
> I make too superior cocktails, ruining such work with crappy cigarette is not tolerated.
> 
> It's pretty easy to get a hold of marijuana but I've never tried it. Looks like it'll taste the same as cigarette so why bother.


Well, people don't smoke pot for the taste... Just kidding, I can understand why you don't like it (did you try different brands?).
What kind of cocktails are we speaking of btw?


----------



## EarthBound (Jun 5, 2007)

No

I smoke clowns like you on the b-ball court.

but yes i do times2


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> Smoking = higher risk of cancer
> cancer= bad
> higher risk of cancer= bad
> Smoking=bad



Anything now days gives you cancer


----------



## INTERNETS (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Jun 5 2007 said:


> It is nonsense/pointless but as long as keep me out of it (do not try to interest me or try to get laws that concern me changed) whatever gets you through life.



I've never smoked in my life (nor do i intend to), but this is just ridiculous. Why is it so hard for people to understand that many people that smoke do so because they enjoy it?

I don't know how you can undermine a person's personal preferences like that and walk away without laughing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2007)

Being jaded and cynical is kind of what I do (a trait that tends not to endear me to people), I fail to see though how my line there undermines anyone.

Although just for fun: I have met numerous addicts or worse dependents of narcotics (legal and illegal) who "enjoy" their position.


----------



## OSW (Jun 6, 2007)

Some say cynicism is the lowest form of wit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i like you fast (or at least your internet persona  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

And i think my post made me sound like some kind of preacher which i don't really mean to be  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XD
I wrote a bit more than i actually thought about, that was probably caused by the mood i was in.

Still love all you tempers whether you smoke or not


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Salamantis (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't smoke, mostly because I'm 13.


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 15, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jun 15 2007 said:


> I don't smoke, mostly because I'm 13.



With that attitude, your sure to make it far in life


----------



## Ery (Jun 18, 2007)

Hm, I'm currently 15 years old, and i DON'T SMOKE it's so silly.
Alot of people in my class smoke, and i think that's bad =/ they are wasting their lives.


----------



## psykopat (Jun 18, 2007)

neither do I ...
I prefer to get a looong life to play moooore !


----------



## nephdj (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bobrules @ Jun 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Smoking = higher risk of cancer
> ...


yeah increased chance of cancer from drinking pepsi max/coke zero, due to high sodium

everything is evil


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 18, 2007)

i don't smoke, and i have no problem with people smoking, just take it outside away from me.
what really makes me wonder are people smoking when it's about 35C outside. gross


----------



## iHr4ch (Jun 18, 2007)

Marijuana.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(nephdj @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jaxxster @ Jun 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(bobrules @ Jun 5 2007 said:
> ...



And both of those taste just as nasty as ciggies...


----------



## JPH (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't smoke, because I'm 14.


----------



## JPH (Jun 19, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> My grandfather died because of his addiction to smoking. He spent the last 2 years of his life in a nursing home with the entire left side of his body paralysed. The day he died he coughed up so much tar.
> 
> Don't smoke.




Wow. I don't think I ever wanna smoke...



edit- Sorry bout the double post


----------



## reemixx (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't smoke cigarettes, no.

I grew up surrounded by smokers, though, so I guess I grew to hate it. Other than the smell and the harm it causes you, I think my main problem with it is the addiction part. I don't see why anyone would ever want to depend on something to make them feel good, particularly when the negative effects far outweigh the benefits. I mean, unlike many other drugs people depend on, lets say heroin for this example, cigarette smokers don't have a puff and then feel like they're in ecstasy. They have a puff just so they can reach a normal level again because their body is so used to it. If I was going to be addicted to something, I'd want to do it to reach a level ABOVE normal every time I did it. I know the more you take most drugs, the more the 'high' level becomes the 'normal' level.... But seriously, the pay-off for cigarettes just makes it absolutely pointless, in my opinion.


----------



## phoood (Jun 19, 2007)

No.

And note to everybody, grow the fuck up.





















Really.


----------



## _ORiON_ (Jun 19, 2007)

as for me i decided not to smoke because i dont like the smoke all over the place and second, i choked and coughed the first time i tried and didn't like it (the taste nor the feeling) and so i was kinda traumatized. i ended up being addicted to other stuff instead (from masturbating and then to games) which kinda made me think if i made the right choices of meh life.


----------



## shiftybill (Jun 19, 2007)

^^ROFL


----------



## KMC (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree with Orion but i'm not admitting to any meat beating...i hate cigarette smokers, and i hate smokers in general. Ozone layer FTW.


----------



## OSW (Jun 24, 2007)

ozooooooone jerkin'


----------



## ssoccerh (Jun 28, 2007)

smokings bad for u, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  u know


----------



## imyourxpan (Jun 28, 2007)

very true!


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's a good trick you can try if you decide to stop smoking:

For the week before you quit, put all your cigarette butts in a jar half-filled with water. When you have a craving, twist off the lid and take a good whiff.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, I smoke ... Craven Menthol ... that's what all Chinese people smoke here in Toronto.


----------



## emmsmama (Jun 28, 2007)

No way.


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, I smoke.






^ There's me, smoking.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 6, 2007)

I dont, i dont see the point of it really

Thats strange though,  most people i'm around smoke...my parents even used to smoke, but they quit since my little sister was born...

they say its a cultural thing.....says alot about their view of boys then...


----------

